# Let's talk for a minute about Roman Sandals.



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay. With summer over in one hemisphere, it's just begun here in Oz (although eyeroll, the weather has been absolutely terrible this year. That's another story though!)

SO!

Sandals - Gladiator, Grecian, Roman, whatever you want to call them have been fashionable for quite a few years now. Here's the kind of shoe I'm talking about:







The kind that you tie yourselves.

I've googled every search I can think of, and really, there is no definitive explanation of how to tie them to keep them on for longest, as if you've ever worn them, you'll know they slip down over the day and have to be retied, especially if you're doing any walking.

Let's share our tips on how to tie them here





The best technique I've found isn't all that great, but is basically two crosses, and then around the top once or twice, tied in a knot, and the ends stuck underneath the rest of the leather.


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 7, 2010)

Very pretty. I think your lace up would work great. I'd prolly do something like use a rubberized adhesive to coat the skin side along the top of the laces that will wrap around the top before the tie to help keep them in place throughout the day.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 7, 2010)

I hate them.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2010)

lol Aprill - do you mean the style, or those particular ones? they were the only picture I could find of the style, although I'm not a particular fan of those ones either


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 7, 2010)

These types are too much work for me... I own only the regular gladiators with the little buckles...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 7, 2010)

Did you post a picture Rosie? Would you tie them like espadrilles?

http://www.shoewawa.com/alexachung_espadrilles.jpg


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2010)

I tie th em kind of like that....but further up the leg, since the straps are longer.

Now I have a craving for espadrilles, LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's another pic!






A friend of mine uses that hollywood tape stuff, it's kinda like double sided sticky tape? When she uses that, they don't budge!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 7, 2010)

i usually end up tieing them like espadrills because i get so anoyed with them constantly sliding by the end of the night.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2010)

i used to dance, and for my ballet exams we would wear the proper shoes with wooden bits at the end (ouch!) and ribbon ties. there was only one way to keep them up! HAIRSPRAY. seriously. mist it over your legs. i'm not sure how it works with leather or fabrics thicker than ribbon but it certainly stuck them on for ballet exams.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2010)

interesting technqiue! Maybe I'll try that!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol Aprill - do you mean the style, or those particular ones? they were the only picture I could find of the style, although I'm not a particular fan of those ones either



Its fine as long as it dosent go past the ankles...all that up the knee caps and thighs....never looks right


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2010)

yes, i have to agree, the first picture is a pretty grim example of footwear.

i think this style of them is cuter






and would work well with the hairspray technique.

edit

LOL i just noticed how awfully photoshopped that picture is. those ties are in a really weird position compared to the rest of the shoe. hah.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Jan 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i used to dance, and for my ballet exams we would wear the proper shoes with wooden bits at the end (ouch!) and ribbon ties. there was only one way to keep them up! HAIRSPRAY. seriously. mist it over your legs. i'm not sure how it works with leather or fabrics thicker than ribbon but it certainly stuck them on for ballet exams. Toe shoes! I find that ever so awesome that you had to dance in them.


----------

